# Resulta que...



## willg

Ciao a tutti ho bisogno di aiuto voglio dire questo in italiano:

*Resulta que* estaba en el puente, yo estaba detras de un taxi y una moto cuando depronto la moto cerrò al taxi y claro el taxi no se iba a dejar e hizo lo mismo. ---

Io lo direi cosi:

*"Resulta que"* ero sul ponte, ero indietro di un tassi e una moto quando all'improvisso la moto gli ha tagliato la strada al tassi e "claro el taxi no se iba a dejar" e ha fatto lo stesso. ---


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao willg,
Mi spiace ma non è consentita la revisione di testi.
Ho mantenuto la sola frase che contiene i tuoi dubbi interpretativi.

Grazie per la comprensione.

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## 0scar

"Allora ce il caso che*..."*


----------



## gatogab

> "Resulta que" ero sul ponte...


Risulta che mi trovavo sul ponte....
gg


----------



## irene.acler

0scar said:


> "Allora ce il caso che*..."*


 
Hola Oscar. Perdona, pero ¿qué querías decir?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Hola 0scar, hola Irene,


0scar said:


> "Allora ce il caso che*..."*





irene.acler said:


> Hola Oscar. Perdona, pero ¿qué querías decir?


Creo:
"Allora *c'è* il caso che..."


----------



## gatogab

> "Allora *c'è* il caso che..."


"Si da il caso che...."
O no?

gg


----------



## Neuromante

Sucede che ero sul ponte


----------



## Angel.Aura

gatogab said:


> "Si da il caso che...."





Neuromante said:


> Su*c*cede che ero sul ponte


Anche.


----------



## licinio

A mi me parece que no se debe encontrar necesariamente una traducción literal palabra por palabra de esta expresión que es idiomática, muy usada y no siempre añade un verdadero significado a la oración. De hecho todas las traducciones propuestas no me convencen, no me parecen naturales. Yo diría quizás en algunas situaciones para destacar: sta di fatto che. Ciertamente nunca _succcede che_. _C'è il caso che _no se dice.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao licinio,

Magari "C'è il caso che..." non si dice da te, però esiste.
Perché essere così perentori?


----------



## irene.acler

A mí "c'è il caso che" no me suena muy natural en este contexto. En otros casos sí se puede usar.


----------



## gatogab

licinio said:


> A mi me parece que no se debe encontrar necesariamente una traducción literal palabra por palabra de esta expresión que es idiomática, muy usada y no siempre añade un verdadero significado a la oración. De hecho todas las traducciones propuestas no me convencen, no me parecen naturales. Yo diría quizás en algunas situaciones para destacar: sta di fatto che. Ciertamente nunca _succcede che_. _C'è il caso che _no se dice.


_'Sta di fatto che'_ è anche una buona proposta, secondo me. Così como alcune delle altre.
Come sempre, tutto dipende dal contesto.

gg.)


----------



## Larroja

Va bene anche un "Fatto sta che ero sul ponte...", versione più colloquiale di "Sta di fatto che...".


----------

